# Instant Message systems: which do you prefer?



## Octa (Jul 6, 2011)

I know their are a lot out there and they all seem to be in use to some extent. I also know of things, like trillian, that combine different IM systems, but which one do you prefer and why?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 6, 2011)

Steam is the one for me. I use Skype occasionally because, well, it seems that everyone here on FAF that I talk to that doesn't use Steam uses Skype instead. :3c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 6, 2011)

What Gibby said, Skype with steam being my backup.


----------



## Ley (Jul 6, 2011)

YIM and skype. C:


----------



## ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON (Jul 6, 2011)

All of them have a certain advantage. AIM works well and is most widespread for one-on-one talk, IRC handles best large chats, Skype has voice and is also pretty common (but don't talk to me about its group conversations), and MSN is awful all-around.

Luckily, you can link all of these through Pidgin. Except Yahoo which, for some reason, I never got to work


----------



## Enwon (Jul 6, 2011)

I like Skype.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just Steam.


----------



## Vo (Jul 6, 2011)

If you mean network, XMPP. If you mean client, Pidgin.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 6, 2011)

I use Skype and Pidgin.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 6, 2011)

MSN and Skype.


----------



## eversleep (Jul 6, 2011)

MSN is my favorite for some reason.
AIM is more convenient though, and is also pretty good.
Yahoo is very meh but I still use it, lots of broken features though.
Skype I rarely use, but it's pretty good for voice, video seems a bit broken though.
QQ is used in mainland China and I use that to help me learn Chinese by talking to Chinese buddies online.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2011)

YIM with smilies turned off.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 6, 2011)

Skift said:


> YIM with smilies turned off.


 
YIM has the most terrible smilies, especially the : D face. It's replaced with a horrifying rape face.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know of them.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 6, 2011)

Skype and Steam for me.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> YIM has the most terrible smilies, especially the : D face. It's replaced with a horrifying rape face.


 
Try the :> face.


----------



## Octa (Jul 6, 2011)

okay, after weighing in the factors and completing some intense calculations. I have decided to add a skype account to my repertoire of textual communicative devices!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 6, 2011)

I couldn't find an all-in-one that suited my specific needs, so I cut it down to just MSN and Skype. Almost everyone I talk to save for a few IRL folks uses at least one of those, so it's cool.


----------



## BearlyBen (Jul 6, 2011)

I use Skype mostly, I have MSN just because I use a @hotmail.com email address...I leave MSN up...but no one ever talks to me


----------



## Tissemand (Jul 6, 2011)

I use either gtalk or msn the most. I usually just use meebo to connect all my clients (ICQ, AIM, gtalk, msn, yim).

I kinda wish it supported Skype though.


----------



## Conker (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Trillian. I've tried Pidgin, but I like Trillian more. Mostly for simple aesthetics though.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 6, 2011)

Pidgin, mainly because it's a nice and light all-in-one client, and also because even if Yahoo and Microsoft released IM clients for Linux, I wouldn't wish their ad-infested buggy bloatware on an enemy.

Also, I like XMPP because it's open and distributed, and not nearly as bandwidth-hogging a protocol as MSN.  Just idling, with not a single contact doing anything on MSN, the protocol consumes at least a full Kbps.  Anyone does something, my usage spikes well above that.


----------



## Draconas (Jul 7, 2011)

Mainly Skype and Second Life, then im glued to Google+ (and the hangout function on there) now, I have Google talk installed (barely use it) and pidgin (barely use it)


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 7, 2011)

Pidgin user here. ^_^


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 7, 2011)

I use Skype as a main IM software and then MSN and Steam.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 7, 2011)

I gave up on MSN a long time ago, it just got overly boring and everyone kept greeting me with the same hello's and long pauses. I have Steam but hardly use the IM feature unless I'm organizing a meeting


----------



## Runefox (Jul 7, 2011)

Used to use Pidgin, gave that up for Trillian recently because of Trillian's "continuous client" feature. Basically means I can pick up conversations instantly between my computer and my phone without losing my place, because it's all synchronized. Trillian also does webcam/mic, not as though I use that.

As for IM accounts... I have at least one for every service, really. MSN, AIM, YIM, ICQ, GTalk, Skype, FacebookIM, IRC, etc. Also run Steam. Not as though I actually use all that all the time, I like to keep my options open.


----------



## Kihari (Jul 7, 2011)

Mostly ChatZilla running atop XULRunner, and occasionally MSN.



Skift said:


> smilies turned off.



All graphic smilies are horrendous and should be disabled by default.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 7, 2011)

Originally I tried to use AIM, but after 40 different names I tried and it seemed all of them were being used. I went for YIM, and that's about it.


----------



## Flatline (Jul 7, 2011)

I mostly use Steam, and occasionally Skype.


----------



## shaaaark (Jul 8, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Pidgin user here. ^_^


I was coming to post the same thing. Pidgin is good.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 8, 2011)

Trillian Best of 6+ worlds... Though I only really am ever on AIM, YIM, Skype, and WLive


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 9, 2011)

I use Trillian though despite it working for twitter and skype i do wonder if anyone has experience with it. Oh and i use the pro version of trillian.


----------



## Wolf3188 (Jul 14, 2011)

I use Pidgin and Skype, mainly. Simple and effective.


----------



## Night-san (Jul 14, 2011)

Skype, and occasionally MSN because I have friends who use it exclusively. :I

I have accounts on various IM systems that I don't really use, though, in case someone wants to chat and lacks an account on what I prefer.


----------



## Werewolfhero (Jul 14, 2011)

Usually just msn / aim via either digsby or raptr


----------



## iconmaster (Jul 14, 2011)

IRC most of the time. It's very flexible.


----------



## Raphael (Jul 14, 2011)

Steam (Always), Live Messenger (Usually), Facebook Chat (Rarely) and sometimes Meebo or eBuddy. I also used Pidgin for a while.


----------



## Koze (Jul 14, 2011)

I use disgby on the Windows 7 side. I have AIM, MSN, YIM, and GTalk. When I'm on Ubuntu, I use Pidgin.


----------



## thoron (Jul 15, 2011)

I prefer YIM, most cause almost all my friends and contacts are on it. I tried Trillian once, but I couldn't get used to the odd UI, so I'm content with having multiple IMs.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 18, 2011)

Shifted to using Steam as primary IM handler.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

YIM and skype but I rarely give out my skype.


----------



## Eske (Jul 18, 2011)

Why are people blaming MSN for their friends not talking to them?  I wasn't aware that the client had anything to do with that.  :I

I use Windows Live because it's compatible with almost everyone I want  to talk to.  I've had a few people pester me to use Skype, but I dunno... I used to use it all the time, but the client just feels so big and obnoxious.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a Mac so I use Adium. I use Skype for mostly voice chat. Although, I have lost my internet source. So being on my phone most often than not, my AIM is always on through my phone.


----------

